
4 common mistakes in picking a co-founder - bradleyjoyce
http://venturebeat.com/2010/10/11/4-common-mistakes-in-picking-a-co-founder/
======
jdp23
A good list: jumping in too fast, issuing too much equity, not imposing
vesting restrictions, and not requiring the execution of employment documents.

